# Fender 7 string prototype stratocaster.



## crik (Nov 9, 2013)

i go through a lot of guitars. 

ALOT of guitars. 

i have wanted a real fender 7 string custom shop strat for 20 years. 

i briefly owned a michael stevens built proto but the reverse headstock and bridge position made both the whammy and proper intonation for a low a impossible. 

my friend maestro alex gregory (who had a sig 7 model with fender) had 4 final version protos recently completed, after several interruptions. i finally got one from him today. 

in his words:

*"Fender built it at the custom shop, under the strict supervision of George Blanda (head of R & D) over a period of 2 years. 

It has the Custom shop logo on the back of the headstock and all standard decals (including my Fender "corrected" signature on front).
It has the special Fender case and everything else.
The finish is nitro "Surf Green" sparkle.
It has some "custom shop" very light aging (even on the black pick-guard).
The hardware is gold.

The only non-Fender part is are the set of 3 pick-ups which are Seymour Duncan MAG stacks. That has always been the case for every single guitar, as Fender could not make the pick-ups.

That is about it."*

it's magnificent. 


alder body

quartersawn one piece neck with skunk stripe and butt end truss rod adjustment

scalloped board

24 frets

custom wound duncans

custom 4 point whammy (flawless operation and tuning stability)

s1 switching system












































​


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 9, 2013)

This looks absolutely awesome! Vintage modern at its finest!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 9, 2013)

I've read about this prototype and wondered if any real ones where ever made, this looks AWESOME!!!.


----------



## Dudley (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, now that's something you don't see every day! Looks gorgeous, congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## crik (Nov 9, 2013)

*changing of the guard(knobs, switch and whammy tips).



































*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 9, 2013)

How much did you get this for?


----------



## bannyd (Nov 9, 2013)

holy balls -- i still have yet to get my hands on a scalloped fretboard -- i'd like to see how they feel.

I dont shred enough to probably appreciate it tho... hmmm
thats really an amazing piece


----------



## crik (Nov 9, 2013)

let's just say that i paid a bit less than this.




joshuavsoapkid said:


> How much did you get this for?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 9, 2013)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!?

That's super sick.


----------



## icos211 (Nov 9, 2013)

Your "friend Maestro Alex Gregory"? 
I was not aware that guy was capable of making friends...

Interesting guitar. I'm a bit sad he put 24 frets on it, which would move the neck pickup out of the sweetspot under that harmonic that gives it it's characteristic tone on 21/22 fret models, but there's no accounting for taste.

Nice score, especially if you got it for less than the asking price on the other one nuts


----------



## crik (Nov 9, 2013)

*

huge scalloped board fan.

i have a "93 fender custom shop masterbuilt. 

spec'd out/built for amazing player human (harry) cody. 

tele neck with a strat body. 


























​*



bannyd said:


> holy balls -- i still have yet to get my hands on a scalloped fretboard -- i'd like to see how they feel.
> 
> I dont shred enough to probably appreciate it tho... hmmm
> thats really an amazing piece



the minute you fret a guitar the entire node theory goes out the window. 




icos211 said:


> Interesting guitar. I'm a bit sad he put 24 frets on it, which would move the neck pickup out of the sweetspot under that harmonic that gives it it's characteristic tone on 21/22 fret models, but there's no accounting for taste.



alex plays to the room.

treat him well?

he'll treat you better.

treat him bad?

he'll phuck you up.


icos211 said:


> Your "friend Maestro Alex Gregory"?
> I was not aware that guy was capable of making friends...


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 9, 2013)

Please tell me you don't have more of this porn! [two true super strats] Wow


----------



## mitchybang (Nov 9, 2013)

Super classing looking guitar. Very impressive.


----------



## Trashgreen (Nov 9, 2013)

That Surf Green sparkle looks absolutely amazing. Both the black and white pickguard suit that sparkle but I think the white one was a good choice indeed!

Congrats!


----------



## rifft (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice guitar! Although it would be easier to read/look at if it wasn't all centered


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 9, 2013)

crik said:


> let's just say that i paid a bit less than this.


How much is a bit?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 9, 2013)

WOW!!!!

great guitars...

on that note love that harry K cody spec model *ahem* SCREAMINGGUITARS CHUGCHUGGCHUGG yaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
loved shotgun messiah!


----------



## Stangstag (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh my lord, this is amazing!! Best Fender I have EVER seen for sure. Congrats man


----------



## Kullerbytta (Nov 10, 2013)

Holy shit, OP, that looks *good* 
You've induced the first 7-string Fender-GAS in me  HNGD, man!


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice!

*mod edit: stop threadjacking with these or you're getting banned*


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 10, 2013)

That is one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen. ...., son.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 10, 2013)

crik said:


> *changing of the guard(knobs, switch and whammy tips).​*
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


 this guitar is........wow...just wow. where did you get this? and what was the price if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Nov 10, 2013)

tat2sbylolo said:


> Very nice!
> 
> *mod edit: stop threadjacking with these or you're getting banned*



My bad! wasn't aware I was doing anything wrong. Sorry!


----------



## crik (Nov 10, 2013)

i got this magnificent instrument directly from my boy, the maestro.



thatguyupthere said:


> this guitar is........wow...just wow. where did you get this? and what was the price if you don't mind me asking?



*fiesta red sparkle. 

incredible.









​*


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 10, 2013)

No way


----------



## nikt (Nov 10, 2013)

The cream body one is probably my most favourite from MAG.
I wish Fender will start to produce 7 strings in some point in the future.


Stunning axe crik! If you will be able to make some more pix of the rest of the protos please make and publish them over here.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 10, 2013)

Those guitar are SO f-ing delicious, seriously. Why has Fender NOT been making a production 7-string more common? I would think they'd sell like crazy now, more than ever.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 10, 2013)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Those guitar are SO f-ing delicious, seriously. Why has Fender NOT been making a production 7-string more common? I would think they'd sell like crazy now, more than ever.




well I think we can all thank maestro alex gregory,for putting an end to that,now everyone be sure to thank maestro alex gregory


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 10, 2013)

the SOLE and TRUE inventor of the seven string electric guitar 

(back on topic: maestbro aside, these guitars are gorgeous)


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 10, 2013)

Leo Fender never played a six string.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 10, 2013)

These are very cool, glad to see Fender built more of them. That said, if somebody really wants something like this Rice and Forshage will both build you something very similar and without "Maestro" on it


----------



## Harry (Nov 11, 2013)

Amazing guitar, looks like a dream to play, Congrats!





nikt said:


> The cream body one is probably my most favourite from MAG.
> I wish Fender will start to produce 7 strings in some point in the future.
> 
> 
> Stunning axe crik! If you will be able to make some more pix of the rest of the protos please make and publish them over here.





Slunk Dragon said:


> Those guitar are SO f-ing delicious, seriously. Why has Fender NOT been making a production 7-string more common? I would think they'd sell like crazy now, more than ever.



FMIC have Jackson to cover the 7 string side of things and they (Fender) aren't gonna put a Strat type 7 string in production for the 10-20 people that would buy one


----------



## hairychris (Nov 11, 2013)

Make a Tele and I'll be interested.

And no, no Agile.


----------



## crik (Nov 11, 2013)

workin' on it.

blackguard 7.


hairychris said:


> Make a Tele and I'll be interested.
> 
> And no, no Agile.


----------



## codycarter (Nov 11, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> well I think we can all thank maestro alex gregory,for putting an end to that,now everyone be sure to thank maestro alex gregory



Not to go off topic, but whaaat


----------



## crik (Nov 11, 2013)

*the fender r&d model shop made an incredible instrument.​*


----------



## hairychris (Nov 12, 2013)

crik said:


> workin' on it.
> 
> blackguard 7.



Interesting!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 12, 2013)

Hm. It's Fender, seven strings, scalloped, with single coil routes. Even though I personally find the color not to my liking, I'd murder someone for one of these. Looks like a wonderful instrument.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## MWC262 (Nov 12, 2013)

Honestly love this guitar. I would have loved to see a 70's styled headstock BUT overall sick looking guitar!


----------



## Drew (Nov 12, 2013)

Man, there was a time where I would have murdered babies for a seven string stratocaster with singlecoils. I've moved on, sadly, but these are still cool instruments. 

That said, a couple questions on this...



crik said:


> i briefly owned a michael stevens built proto but the reverse headstock and bridge position made both the whammy and proper intonation for a low a impossible.
> 
> 
> s1 switching system




How does the reverse headstock impact intonation? Plenty of reversed headstock guitars intonate perfectly, what matters is the distance from the bridge to the nut, no?

Also, was the S1 system added later? I didn't think Alex Gregory had any continuing relationship with Fender after the mid-80s?


----------



## crik (Nov 12, 2013)

the issue with intonation was based on the fact that with the low a, there wasn't enough travel for the lowest string saddle to intonate.

also? the added string length tension introduced by a .070 low a added considerable tension to the bridge.

here's the breakdown on the batch of 6 7 string fender stratocasters. the last 4 represented the final refinement/revision of the maestro's design. these refinements included a flatter radius board (23") which is obviously scalloped. that sealed the deal for me. the vibrato bridge is proprietary and floats on 2 springs with upward pull of a 4th on the open g string. it also features the ability to either top load (for less tension) or run the high string through the block.

they were custom shop orders but r&d model shop did the most of the work because they had the programs. all told there were about 6 of these made over the last 5 or 6 years.


Drew said:


> Man, there was a time where I would have murdered babies for a seven string stratocaster with singlecoils. I've moved on, sadly, but these are still cool instruments.
> 
> That said, a couple questions on this...
> 
> ...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice guitar. I didn't realise anyone actually listened to Maestro Alex Gregory though, I thought he was like a bad joke or a meme or something.


----------



## Possessed (Nov 13, 2013)

The best looking Fender i have ever seen! i am also a big fan of scalloped fingerboard. Huge Congrats!


----------



## Suho (Nov 13, 2013)

Truly beautiful. I don't want to even think about the cost of one, assuming one was available. I think there are a good number of players who seriously do want a seven stringed strat- traditional style- including me. (Fender... are you listening?)


----------



## hairychris (Nov 13, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Nice guitar. I didn't realise anyone actually listened to Maestro Alex Gregory though, *I thought he was like a bad joke or a meme or something*.



He is. But is real.

BIO



Also needs to hire a decent web designer.


----------



## Drew (Nov 13, 2013)

crik said:


> the issue with intonation was based on the fact that with the low a, there wasn't enough travel for the lowest string saddle to intonate.
> 
> also? the added string length tension introduced by a .070 low a added considerable tension to the bridge.
> 
> ...




Ok, that makes more sense, because the headstock orientation should have zero impact on intonation. The bridge positioning really just not getting on with a low A in 25.5", totally different story. 

Interesting guitar. So this is just a regular (heh) custom shop order, and not an endorsee guitar or anything?


----------



## crik (Nov 13, 2013)

endorsee guitar.

one of four scalloped board maestro sig models built for alex. 

i bought it directly from alex.

the order went through the custom shop but was built in the fender r&d model shop.


Drew said:


> Ok, that makes more sense, because the headstock orientation should have zero impact on intonation. The bridge positioning really just not getting on with a low A in 25.5", totally different story.
> 
> Interesting guitar. So this is just a regular (heh) custom shop order, and not an endorsee guitar or anything?


----------



## Drew (Nov 13, 2013)

crik said:


> endorsee guitar.
> 
> one of four scalloped board maestro sig models built for alex.
> 
> ...



I didn't think Alex Gregory was an endorsee? I thought they talked in the 80s, but I thought nothing came of it?

Artists | Fender®


----------



## crik (Nov 13, 2013)

Drew said:


> I didn't think Alex Gregory was an endorsee? I thought they talked in the 80s, but I thought nothing came of it?
> 
> Artists | Fender®


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, like I said, I know they'd talked in the 80s - that's a price list dated 1988. I'm just saying, this is clearly a guitar that dates from after 2010 or so, whenever they introduced the S1 switching, and I didn't think he was currently on the endorser list? That'd make this a custom shop order with his signature on the headstock, not a prototype or an endorser guitar, right?

I tried to check wikipedia for confirmation of what happened there, and it turns out the page has been deleted.

EDIT - mind you, a pair of custom shop seven string Strats is nothing to lift your nose at, exactly, no matter _what _their backstory.


----------



## crik (Nov 14, 2013)

here's an idea.

call any custom shop dealer. try ordering a guitar with the same specs. report back with the results.

i purchased the guitar directly from my friend alex. i don't need wikipedia. i deal directly with alex.

it was built *for him, to his specs.
*
the official fender line:

*"These are made by Fender. They were Custom shop orders but R&D model shop did the most of the work because we had the programs. All told there were about 6 of these made over the last 5 or 6 years."*


Drew said:


> Yeah, like I said, I know they'd talked in the 80s - that's a price list dated 1988. I'm just saying, this is clearly a guitar that dates from after 2010 or so, whenever they introduced the S1 switching, and I didn't think he was currently on the endorser list? That'd make this a custom shop order with his signature on the headstock, not a prototype or an endorser guitar, right?
> 
> I tried to check wikipedia for confirmation of what happened there, and it turns out the page has been deleted.
> 
> EDIT - mind you, a pair of custom shop seven string Strats is nothing to lift your nose at, exactly, no matter _what _their backstory.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't think he was trying to be insulting. The only thing most people know about Alex Gregory and Fender are the original 80s prototypes that never went into production. When you say these are prototypes we assume you mean from the original 80s run. Drew is just trying to find out if these really are from the 80s batch of guitars or if they were recently made (which would be pretty big news for a lot of us).

If these are indeed from a recent collaboration between Fender and the Maestro, that would give a lot of us hope for Fender finally producing seven string stratocasters for mortal humans.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2013)

There's a Fender Artist News item from 2010

Maestro Alex Gregory | Fender News & Tech Talk | Fender Guitar

The interesting thing about these is the 4 point trem, since there really isn't a high-quality 7 string vintage trem out there currently. I do wonder why he chose 4 point instead of the traditional 6 point for the design.

Other than the trem, as I already pointed out, there's nothing about these you couldn't have built at several other places with the same quality for similar or less cost.


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> I don't think he was trying to be insulting. The only thing most people know about Alex Gregory and Fender are the original 80s prototypes that never went into production. When you say these are prototypes we assume you mean from the original 80s run. Drew is just trying to find out if these really are from the 80s batch of guitars or if they were recently made (which would be pretty big news for a lot of us).
> 
> If these are indeed from a recent collaboration between Fender and the Maestro, that would give a lot of us hope for Fender finally producing seven string stratocasters for mortal humans.



Yeah, this, exactly, dude. I'm not trying to be insulting and they're damned cool guitars you own, whatever their story. It's just I'm wondering what their genesis is - if they ARE recent custom shop orders then possumkiller is right, that opens up a lot of possibilities for guys on this board. 



technomancer said:


> There's a Fender Artist News item from 2010
> 
> Maestro Alex Gregory | Fender News & Tech Talk | Fender Guitar
> 
> ...



Good find, techno - I tried searching their site but got nothing. Interesting that he refers to a couple '05 Custom Shop guitars here - are these the ones you bought, crik, or is this something else?


----------



## crik (Nov 14, 2013)

please forgive my misinterpretation. 

the written word on a bbs is incomplete. 

four of the guitars were started 2 years ago and completed this past summer, hence the s1 system. 

the orders were run through the custom shop but the builds were done in the r&d model shop, most likely by the senior design engineer. 

this much i can tell you. i have a number of custom built 7s (been playing 7 string since 1989) and the build quality on this guitar is flawless. the fact that is has:

no string tree
scalloped board
24 frets
a fully functioning non floyd vibrato bridge​
(and was made for alex?) 

made throwing down for this a no brainer.





Drew said:


> Yeah, this, exactly, dude. I'm not trying to be insulting and they're damned cool guitars you own, whatever their story. It's just I'm wondering what their genesis is - if they ARE recent custom shop orders then possumkiller is right, that opens up a lot of possibilities for guys on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> Good find, techno - I tried searching their site but got nothing. Interesting that he refers to a couple '05 Custom Shop guitars here - are these the ones you bought, crik, or is this something else?


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 14, 2013)

That article mentions a few custom shop versions being built over the years. So is it possible to order a seven string strat from the custom shop? Basically I just want like a regular '57 relic type with an extra string.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 14, 2013)

I know before I even clicked this thread that Alex Gregory's name would come up. I didn't anticipate it in the first post, though. 

All other considerations aside though, I must admit, those guitars *are* gorgeous.


----------



## Uno Mas (Nov 14, 2013)

That is one spectacular looking guitar! Congrats!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 14, 2013)

something is really off about the tone of this entire thread...


----------



## hairychris (Nov 15, 2013)

The fact that there is no such title as "Maestro" that the UK Govt can bestow is one vaguely smelly item, I'll admit. Doesn't exist. Sorry.

However talented said chap is he has an ego somewhat larger than Yngwie's.


----------



## crik (Nov 15, 2013)

i can only speak to my own direct experiences.

1)i have had nothing but positive interactions with alex for 2 decades. 
2)he got fender to build some incredible guitars. for that i am grateful.




hairychris said:


> The fact that there is no such title as "Maestro" that the UK Govt can bestow is one vaguely smelly item, I'll admit. Doesn't exist. Sorry.
> 
> However talented said chap is he has an ego somewhat larger than Yngwie's.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 15, 2013)

crik said:


> i can only speak to my own direct experiences.
> 
> 1)i have had nothing but positive interactions with alex for 2 decades.
> 2)he got fender to build some incredible guitars. for that i am grateful.


That's cool, and the guitars are definitely interesting!


----------



## Alexthegreat (Nov 15, 2013)

nice axe man, i saw this vid of him talking about these 7 string fenders not to long ago, looks like you snagged the nicer of the bunch!


----------



## narad (Nov 15, 2013)

Alexthegreat said:


> nice axe man, i saw this vid of him talking about these 7 string fenders not to long ago, looks like you snagged the nicer of the bunch!




Wow, OP snagged the best two of the whole bunch!

And yes, the Maestro thing... it's always the guys that flaunt their titles ("Hello, I'm Dr. so-in-so -so-in-so") that you have to be worried about, but he seems like a gear junkie and that's good enough for me!


----------



## Drew (Nov 15, 2013)

I like the look of the blue one in that picture. 

So, the main drive of my questioning here - if I called up the Fender Custom Shop and said, "Listen, I want a Stratocaster with 7 strings," they'd probably do it?


----------



## crik (Nov 15, 2013)

do it and let us know what happens.

remember that the r&d model shop (and not the custom shop, which took the order) was responsible for these builds. 

might buy the ice blue metallic one too.


Drew said:


> I like the look of the blue one in that picture.
> 
> So, the main drive of my questioning here - if I called up the Fender Custom Shop and said, "Listen, I want a Stratocaster with 7 strings," they'd probably do it?


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Nov 15, 2013)

Fender Squier did make Stratocaster VII's and Stagemaster VII's from 2000 til 2003. You can still find them on evilbay for around $600ish and mod them out. Just sayin!


----------



## crik (Nov 15, 2013)

*some new shots. 
slowly making it's way over the all white plastic. 
next stop? 
custom wound pickups.
















*


----------



## -42- (Nov 15, 2013)

crik said:


> call any custom shop dealer. try ordering a guitar with the same specs. report back with the results.
> 
> 
> no string tree
> ...


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...960-rice-custom-scalloped-7-string-strat.html

Granted, this does have a string tree, but I doubt that Rice would charge that much not to install one. 

Still, the guitars in the OP look excellent.


----------



## Drew (Nov 15, 2013)

crik said:


> do it and let us know what happens.
> 
> remember that the r&d model shop (and not the custom shop, which took the order) was responsible for these builds.
> 
> might buy the ice blue metallic one too.



No, that was a serious question, man. IS the Fender custom shop taking seven string orders now?


----------



## shawnperolis (Nov 15, 2013)

hairychris said:


> He is. But is real.
> 
> BIO
> 
> ...



Oh my dear sweet Odin... Tiled background image straight from 1995! This guy is hilarious! I thought Yngwie Malmsteed was the best cheesy egomaniac ever, but I stand corrected.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 15, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> Oh my dear sweet Odin... Tiled background image straight from 1995! This guy is hilarious! I thought Yngwie Malmsteed was the best cheesy egomaniac ever, but I stand corrected.




Yngwie is not even in the ballpark compared to the maestro


----------



## ZachK (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice guitar, love the colour on it




GenghisCoyne said:


> something is really off about the tone of this entire thread...



I hate to say it, but I agree.


----------



## crik (Nov 15, 2013)

serious answer.

i have no idea if the fender custom shop is taking orders for seven string strats, which is exactly why i suggested contacting an fcs dealer and asking them. 




Drew said:


> No, that was a serious question, man. IS the Fender custom shop taking seven string orders now?


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 16, 2013)

I have to say I do like the white parts better 

EDIT: The thing about not having a string tree is the angle of the strings past the nut going to the tuners. Fender guitars generally need string trees because of the flat headstock not making enough of an angle. Gotoh made some staggered vintage style tuners that have posts that get progressively shorter toward the end of the headstock. this makes for a greater string break angle over the nut and removes the need for the string tree. The Fender Eric Johnson models use these tuners and have no string tree. Glendale guitars also use the Gotoh staggered tuners and have no string tree. 

The only thing that gets me is looking at the pics of the headstock you can see that the high E tuner is just a regular vintage style tuner. One of the shots from the rear of the headstock shows the highest three tuners being different. I know Gotoh doesn't make a seven string set of these tuners yet so I was wondering how he had it set up.

EDIT 2: Ok after watching the video I get the tuner setup. The high bridge saddle thing is a pretty cool idea too.


----------



## rg401 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow thats a monster fender dude!


----------



## Fathand (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice looking guitars (and anything that has a scalloped neck is cool). I can only imagine how good they sound too.


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 18, 2013)

O.K., so no one is gonna say anything about the OP having Marco Minnemann playing drums on his CD? And Tony too? Really 

You know there are a lot of reasons to hate you OP... the Blue One next, the ones you already took ownership of, your former guitar teacher [I like A.B. better but King Crimson is King Crimson ha] etc.

[what seven string is that in your avatar?]


----------



## ReznoERG (Nov 18, 2013)

Mmmmm. I don't like Fenders but damn.


----------



## Techdeath (Nov 19, 2013)

classy


----------



## Drew (Nov 19, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> The only thing that gets me is looking at the pics of the headstock you can see that the high E tuner is just a regular vintage style tuner. One of the shots from the rear of the headstock shows the highest three tuners being different. I know Gotoh doesn't make a seven string set of these tuners yet so I was wondering how he had it set up.



I can't speak to their vintage style ones, but I've got a set of locking Gotoh 510s on my Suhr 7, and they're staggered like you describe. I had no problem ordering a seven string set - I just spec'd a staggered six string set and then one additional tuner with the approprioate stagger (I forget if I added one "tall" post or one "short" post to the set, I'd have to check my order slip but it was the same stagger the Hipshots used that shipped with the guitar).


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 19, 2013)

Alexthegreat said:


> nice axe man, i saw this vid of him talking about these 7 string fenders not to long ago, looks like you snagged the nicer of the bunch!




I thought he was English, where's that accent from?

I thought I heard flashes of Italian, Maltese and even South African accents there...


----------



## crik (Nov 19, 2013)

austrian.


BucketheadRules said:


> I thought he was English, where's that accent from?
> 
> I thought I heard flashes of Italian, Maltese and even South African accents there...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 20, 2013)

crik said:


> austrian.



Ahh ok, I definitely remember hearing he was English but whatever, it's of little consequence.


----------



## krismaciejewski (Nov 20, 2013)

For me Strat is so iconic design that making it 7 string is just wrong visually. But hey. That's just me  I hope you enjoy your axe mate.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice look and seems of great build quality. Personally, I've stopped liking Fenders many years ago since I discovered the benefits of Ibanez RGs, but the look of these custom shop guitars are indeed amazing.

Of course, nothing on this world is perfect. Sadly, the D. Maestro Alex Gregory's signature ruins the whole thing. If I owned it, I'd sand that signature off right away.


----------



## Drew (Nov 21, 2013)

leechmasterargentina said:


> Nice look and seems of great build quality. Personally, I've stopped liking Fenders many years ago since I discovered the benefits of Ibanez RGs, but the look of these custom shop guitars are indeed amazing.



As a guy who owns, if not an RG, a UV, AND a Strat... They're both amazing for different reasons. Nice thing is, I don't have to choose just one.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2013)

Drew said:


> As a guy who owns, if not an RG, a UV, AND a Strat... They're both amazing for different reasons. Nice thing is, I don't have to choose just one.



Yep and one definitely does not sound like the other


----------



## Drew (Nov 22, 2013)

Eh, I can make almost anything sound like a Strat... They both have their strengths though, and I tend to play them both in very different manners. 

The strat I own is also the guitar that will go to the grave with me - it was my first "good" electric, bought brand new in 1997, and by pure dumb luck (I wanted a silver strat with maple fretboard, so I ordered it sight unseen through my local shop) I got a VERY good one. It kind of needs a refret these days and probably a new nut, but it's a killer guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2013)

Drew said:


> Eh, I can make almost anything sound like a Strat... They both have their strengths though, and I tend to play them both in very different manners.
> 
> The strat I own is also the guitar that will go to the grave with me - it was my first "good" electric, bought brand new in 1997, and by pure dumb luck (I wanted a silver strat with maple fretboard, so I ordered it sight unseen through my local shop) I got a VERY good one. It kind of needs a refret these days and probably a new nut, but it's a killer guitar.



Ah yes the mythical Inca Silver strat


----------



## Mr Richard (Nov 22, 2013)

Sparkle sparkle!

Looks sick man, only beef is the 3rd dot on the 24th, but that's just me. Congrats.


----------

